

Official: 3D Star Wars Starting 2012 - wiks
http://techland.com/2010/09/29/official-3d-star-wars-starting-2012/

======
jdavid
I have to wonder why they are doing this. Money might not be the only reason.
If you think about it, Fox will probably pony up the money to 'test' new
technology on Star Wars. So, I wonder if this is a golden opportunity to build
a technology that could better up convert/ sample any 2d film to 3d.

With that in mind, I wonder what the tech is like, what does it do?

Will it detect object edges and try to give them a z position on the fly? With
a single camera? ( that's pretty sweet tech, AR could use that. )

I know there was some work on using the vibration in an orthoscopic camera to
extract out the necessary angles to generate a 3d image.

With movies, they seem to develop tech that will get them close, and then pay
someone to tweek it. ( how close will it get them? )

The concern I have with this approach is how they are going to get the details
of items to pop in 3d. One of the things that Avatar did so well was how every
item, even the jewelery seemed to have depth to it. ( after seeing it in imax
3 times you have to wonder )

------
devmonk
I'm surprised, but I guess you have to feed the franchise.

I'm just waiting for them to fully animate Mark Hamill, Carrie Fisher, and
Harrison Ford exactly the way they would have looked if they would have played
the part in the early 80s. If the wierd looking Jeff Bridges from Tron Legacy
is the best they can do now, they have a long way to go. A study was done some
years ago that showed that the closer something got to looking human that
wasn't, the less we liked it, so they'll basically have to be spot on. Then
they can create the next 3 in the saga (and Lucas claimed he would never make
them, but I know they will be made).

------
wiks
I cant wait to see it in 3D. But thinking that they are just trying to follow
the trend of 3Ding everything..???

